# DIY Android DRO



## ycroosh (Aug 13, 2013)

Gentlemen,
I released the new version of the (not-so-wireless) Android DRO application last weekend and am getting ready to start working on the next set of features.
I'd like to get some input from the community as to what features you'd want to see in the next release. 
So far my short list includes:



Support for predefined tools
Tachometer
Feed rate display
Nearing-zero warning

On the hardware side:
Tachometer input
Support for mixed scales (calipers, Chinese scales and quadrature encoders)
Probe input (not sure how doable this is... probes are bloody expensive  )

Please let me know if anything else comes to mind.

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## dogbed (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think I have anything to add but I am definitely interested.


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 13, 2013)

Downloaded and played with the updated app a little bit... I like it!  Now out to the garage to start working on the electronics to hook it up to something.  :thumbsup:


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 15, 2013)

Yuriy


  For the usb version are you using the usb port on the Arduino UNO board. And will the build be the same as bluetooth minus the BT moduel.




  Thanks Marty


----------



## ycroosh (Aug 16, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Yuriy
> 
> 
> For the usb version are you using the usb port on the Arduino UNO board. And will the build be the same as bluetooth minus the BT moduel.
> ...



Marty,
Yes, you'd plug in the Arduino directly into the tablet/phone. 
Basically you still need to bring the voltage down to the save level on the clock pin and add the pull-down resistors.
_Word of warning: I tested USB with Arduino UNO and FTDI only. On the other hand, I know for a fact that Leonardo and Micro don't work at all (they use different scheme for USB)._

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 16, 2013)

The USB mod has the potential to really open a lot of cheap tablet options. I have a junky ~$50 Kryos 7" I will try it out with this weekend.

I need to figure out DavidH's lathe Igaging brackets too for my 12" Craftsman Commercial.


----------



## ycroosh (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm going to hijack my own thread a bit here...

I started working on something resembling a "user manual" or at least a "quick start guide" and it crossed my mind that having short videos might be easier to follow than written step-by-step instructions.
If you had a choice, would you prefer videos or "text" (or a mix of the two)?

Thank you in advance
Yuriy


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 19, 2013)

I think a mix of the 2 would be nice.


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd prefer a text version that's complete and video as an add-on.


----------



## arvidj (Aug 19, 2013)

A manual I can print out, stuff in a drawer, get dirty, write notes on, etc. is very old school ... but in my mind the most useful format.


----------



## ycroosh (Aug 20, 2013)

Gentlemen,
thank you for the feedback. It's greatly appreciated 
So it looks like the preference a printable manual with "companion" videos. Double the work, but I asked for it  I'll get right on it then...

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## truckin23 (Aug 23, 2013)

* I also think a printable version would be great along with a video presentation .

I would also like to thank Yuriy for taking the time to create a such a great project and sharing it with all of us.

Bob*


----------



## trukker (Aug 23, 2013)

Both would be nice.  I think I have all the parts.  Just need to find some time to put it together.  Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 24, 2013)

Not sure if I should ask this here or start another thread, but figured if people did a search they'd look here...

I built the first of my two MSP430 controllers today, it makes pretty lights, the tablet can find the bluetooth but I'm not getting the MSP430 Flasher to load the hex file. It connects, but says "* Warning: Default options used due to incomplete argument list" and the hex file doesn't get loaded. I have a log of what's going on if it's helpful.

Here's the log...

Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              * -----/|-------------------------------------------------------------------- *
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              *     / |__                                                                   *
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              *    /_   /   MSP430 Flasher v1.2.2                                           *
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              *      | /                                                                    *
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              * -----|/-------------------------------------------------------------------- *
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              * Evaluating triggers...
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              - A device name was not entered. For the
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              - correct run syntax please use trigger -h.
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              -
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              - Please enter the name of the device you
Sat Aug 24 18:12:57 2013:              - are trying to access or enter n to abort:
*Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              -n msp430g2553 -w DigitalReadoutBasic_v1.2.hex -v*
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Checking for available FET debuggers:
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Found USB FET @ HID0014:COM3.
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Initializing interface on TIUSB port...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Checking firmware compatibility:
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * FET firmware is up to date.
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Reading FW version...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Reading HW version...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Powering up...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:41 2013:              * Accessing device...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Reading device information...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              *
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              /* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * UseCase     : MSP430Flasher.exe
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Arguments   :
*Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Warning: Default options used due to incomplete argument list.*
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Driver      : loaded
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Dll Version : 20409001
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * FwVersion   : 30394216
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Interface   : TIUSB
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * HwVersion   : E 2.0
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Mode        : AUTO
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Device      : MSP430G2xx3
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * EEM         : Level 1, ClockCntrl 1
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * VCC ON      : FALSE
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Powering down...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Disconnecting from device...done
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              *
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * Driver        : closed (No error)
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              * ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sat Aug 24 18:13:42 2013:              */


Any ideas... Yuriy? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## ycroosh (Aug 25, 2013)

Rennkafer said:


> Not sure if I should ask this here or start another thread, but figured if people did a search they'd look here...
> 
> I built the first of my two MSP430 controllers today, it makes pretty lights, the tablet can find the bluetooth but I'm not getting the MSP430 Flasher to load the hex file. It connects, but says "* Warning: Default options used due to incomplete argument list" and the hex file doesn't get loaded. I have a log of what's going on if it's helpful.
> 
> ...



Bill,
I'm trying to figure out what's going on. I'll post a solution once I find one...

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 31, 2013)

Any luck yet Yuriy?


----------

